# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Kush e gjen ? Pjesa e trete...

## ALBA

Mund te vazhdojm ketu temen Kush e gjen ? Pjesa e trete ..

Te them te drejten mendimi im deri tani nga antaret qe kan shkruar ne ate teme me e zgjuara dhe me e shkathta ne pergjigje ka qene vajza Lioness.. e cila eshte pergjigjur sakte dhe shumices se pyetjeve ..

Nuk perjashtoj dhe shume antare te tjere si Xeni , AgainstAllOdds , Bayern  etj ...

Atehere te vazhdojm me pyetjet ..


Nje pyetje shume e thjesh me teper per antaret qe me njohin 

Si ka qene nicku im i pare kur jam regjistruar per here te pare ne kete forum ? 

1)Albushe 
2)Alba _D
3)Albamausi
4)Alba_Deutschland
5)Alba_Gjermani 
6)Alba





Alba

----------


## Hyllien

Cfare ka ndodhur sot ne ket date para 56 vjetesh ?

(ka te bej me shqiperine)

----------


## Hyllien

> Mund te vazhdojm ketu temen Kush e gjen ? Pjesa e trete ..
> 
> Te them te drejten mendimi im deri tani nga antaret qe kan shkruar ne ate teme me e zgjuara dhe me e shkathta ne pergjigje ka qene vajza Lioness.. e cila eshte pergjigjur sakte dhe shumices se pyetjeve ..
> 
> Nuk perjashtoj dhe shume antare te tjere si Xeni , AgainstAllOdds , Bayern  etj ...
> 
> Atehere te vazhdojm me pyetjet ..
> 
> 
> ...


Pse zgjodha kete? 1. E ke vene mes te tjerave, 2. Eshte i veçante nga te tjerat. Wish me Good Luck  :buzeqeshje:  Pershendetje.

----------


## ALBA

> Cfare ka ndodhur sot ne ket date para 56 vjetesh ?
> 
> (ka te bej me shqiperine)



Perfundimi i ceshtjes te   incidentit te Kanalit te Korfuzit ne Gjykatën e Hages

9 Prill 1949


SuiGeneris e ke gjet bravo i shkathet je   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lioness

> Cfare ka ndodhur sot ne ket date para 56 vjetesh ?
> 
> (ka te bej me shqiperine)


Gjykimi ndaj Shqiperise, per "incidentin" me anijet e Anglise, ne Korfuz?  Sipas Gjykates, Shqiperia ishte fajtore.

Alba, faleminderit per konsideraten.  
Meqe jam pak a shume e re ne forum nuk ju njoh mire, prandaj po zgjedh me hamendje, "Albushe" ....... me perkedheli......  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ALBA

> Gjykimi ndaj Shqiperise, per "incidentin" me anijet e Anglise, ne Korfuz?  Sipas Gjykates, Shqiperia ishte fajtore.
> 
> Alba, faleminderit per konsideraten.  
> Meqe jam pak a shume e re ne forum nuk ju njoh mire, prandaj po zgjedh me hamendje, "Albushe" ....... me perkedheli......



Lioness e meriton titullin inteligjente per sa i perket pergjigjeve qe ke dhene deri tani . Mos e merr si kopliment , se po ta them me sinqeritet .

Sa per nickun nuk e ke gjet , ke te drejte se je antare e re , nikun Albushe e kam ne msn   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

Tash ca pyetje..

1-Ne se do benim me not adriatikun  ku do na binte me shkurt per te dal ne bregun italian..
te niseshim nga velipoja... kepi Rodonit.. karaburuni apo ulqini?

2- Lumo Skendo..ishte djali i.. Ismail Qemalit... Abdyl Frasherit.. Asdrenit apo xhemil Skendos..?

3- Ne se hedhim nje shishe plastike ne liqen te pogradecit.. do na dali ne det..ne derdhje te Vjoses.. te Bunes.. te Matit..apo Shkumbinit..?


boll me kaq..

naten..

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Tash ca pyetje..

1-Ne se do benim me not adriatikun  ku do na binte me shkurt per te dal ne bregun italian..
te niseshim nga velipoja... kepi Rodonit.. karaburuni apo ulqini?
*Karaburuni*

2- Lumo Skendo..ishte djali i.. Ismail Qemalit... Abdyl Frasherit.. Asdrenit apo xhemil Skendos..?
*Xhemil SKendo* i guess..lol

3- Ne se hedhim nje shishe plastike ne liqen te pogradecit.. do na dali ne det..ne derdhje te Vjoses.. te Bunes.. te Matit..apo Shkumbinit..?
*Bunes*

----------


## ALBA

> Tash ca pyetje..
> 
> 1-Ne se do benim me not adriatikun  ku do na binte me shkurt per te dal ne bregun italian..
> te niseshim nga velipoja... kepi Rodonit.. karaburuni apo ulqini?
> 
> 2- Lumo Skendo..ishte djali i.. Ismail Qemalit... Abdyl Frasherit.. Asdrenit apo xhemil Skendos..?
> 
> 3- Ne se hedhim nje shishe plastike ne liqen te pogradecit.. do na dali ne det..ne derdhje te Vjoses.. te Bunes.. te Matit..apo Shkumbinit..?
> 
> ...



1)karaburuni 

2)Abdyl Frasherit

3)Shkumbinit

----------


## Brari

i ke gjetur  ..karaburunin..dhe abdylin.. te lumte...
ke gabuar tek lumi.. eshte Buna.. jo shkumbini.. kurse AAo-ja  ka gjetur dy por ka gabu tek  xhemili.. qe ishte .. sa per provokim...lol.

ok 4 tjera tani..

---

1- Kush lu rolin e Mon kokaleshit per edvin ramen..

Blend klosi.. Blend gonxhe.. blend fevziu.. apo Blend  Matraxhiu?

2- opera e Verdit  " la traviata " bazohet ne nje roman te Hygoit, Mopasanit, Dumas apo Balzakut?

3- per te udhetuar me anije nga Marseja ne Rio De Janeiro.. do kalojme neper kanal (ngushtice) te Suezit, Giblartarit , La Manshit apo te Panamase?

4- Kil kanali ndodhet ne Itali , rusi, gjermani apo Chile?


.

----------


## ALBA

1)Nga cili shtet  ishte piktori Vincent Van Gogh ?

Franca Suedia Anglia Hollanda



2)Ne cilin nga keto qytete   eshte varrosur Karl Marksi 

Paris   Berlin   Londer   Milano 



3)Ne cilin vit ka vdekur Pikasso ?

1960 1970 1973 1975

----------


## Brari

u editua nga une 

Alba

----------


## ALBA

1- Kush lu rolin e Mon kokaleshit per edvin ramen..

Blend klosi.. Blend gonxhe.. blend fevziu.. apo Blend  Matraxhiu?

*Blend klosi..* 


2- opera e Verdit  " la traviata " bazohet ne nje roman te Hygoit, Mopasanit, Dumas apo Balzakut?

*Alexandre Dumas*   

3- per te udhetuar me anije nga Marseja ne Rio De Janeiro.. do kalojme neper kanal (ngushtice) te Suezit, Giblartarit , La Manshit apo te Panamase?

*La Manshit*
4- Kil kanali ndodhet ne Itali , rusi, gjermani apo Chile?

*Gjermani*

----------


## ALBA

E Brar i kam gjet ..

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> 1)Nga cili shtet  ishte piktori Vincent Van Gogh ?
> 
> Franca Suedia Anglia Hollanda


Hollanda






> 2)Ne cilin nga keto qytete   eshte varrosur Karl Marksi 
> 
> Paris   Berlin   Londer   Milano


Londer 






> 3)Ne cilin vit ka vdekur Pikasso ?
> 
> 1960 1970 1973 1975


1973

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

_1. Nji njeri duke kaluar rruges sheh nje grumbull njerezish duke punuar dhe i thote 'A u lodhet more 100 vete'..?Njeri prej tyre ja kthen...nuk jemi 100 vet por kaq sa jemi + edhe nje here kaq sa jemi + gjysmen e kaq sa jemi + cerekun e kaq sa jemi + ty qe po vjen...behemi 100 vete ! Sa veta ishin ne grumbullin e njerezve..?_
a)43
b)30
c)26
d)Asnjera prej tyre por nji shifer tjeter..! ( sa eshte kjo shifer?)

_2.Kush prej ketyre anetarve te forumit nuk ka qene moderator tek padogana dikur..._
a)Bayern
b)Ambasadori
c)Kuqalashja
d)Henri

_3.Intensiteti i Rrymes elektrike matet me.._
a)Amper
b)Volt
c)Wat
d)Herz

_4. Cila eshte kafsha me inteligjente..._
a)Majmuni
b)Delfini
c)Papagalli
d)Qeni

_5. Kush i beri atentat mbretit Zog..._
a)Esat Toptani
b)Avni Rustemi
c)Mic Sokoli
d)Mujo Ulqinaku

----------


## Lioness

> 1- Kush lu rolin e Mon kokaleshit per edvin ramen..
> 
> Blend klosi.. Blend gonxhe.. blend fevziu.. apo Blend  Matraxhiu?
> 
> 2- opera e Verdit  " la traviata " bazohet ne nje roman te Hygoit, Mopasanit, Dumas apo Balzakut?
> 
> 3- per te udhetuar me anije nga Marseja ne Rio De Janeiro.. do kalojme neper kanal (ngushtice) te Suezit, Giblartarit , La Manshit apo te Panamase?
> 
> 4- Kil kanali ndodhet ne Itali , rusi, gjermani apo Chile?
> ...


1. Blend Gonxhe
2. Dumas
3. Giblardar
4. Gjermani (?)

----------


## Lioness

> _1. Nji njeri duke kaluar rruges sheh nje grumbull njerezish duke punuar dhe i thote 'A u lodhet more 100 vete'..?Njeri prej tyre ja kthen...nuk jemi 100 vet por kaq sa jemi + edhe nje here kaq sa jemi + gjysmen e kaq sa jemi + cerekun e kaq sa jemi + ty qe po vjen...behemi 100 vete ! Sa veta ishin ne grumbullin e njerezve..?_
> a)43
> b)30
> c)26
> d)Asnjera prej tyre por nji shifer tjeter..! ( sa eshte kjo shifer?)
> 
> _2.Kush prej ketyre anetarve te forumit nuk ka qene moderator tek padogana dikur..._
> a)Bayern
> b)Ambasadori
> ...


1. 36
2. Kuqalashja
3. Amper
4. Delfini
5. Esat Toptani (?)

----------


## bayern

1. Nji njeri duke kaluar rruges sheh nje grumbull njerezish duke punuar dhe i thote 'A u lodhet more 100 vete'..?Njeri prej tyre ja kthen...nuk jemi 100 vet por kaq sa jemi + edhe nje here kaq sa jemi + gjysmen e kaq sa jemi + cerekun e kaq sa jemi + ty qe po vjen...behemi 100 vete ! Sa veta ishin ne grumbullin e njerezve..?[/i]
a)43
b)30
c)26
*d)Asnjera prej tyre por nji shifer tjeter..! ( sa eshte kjo shifer?)
*
_2.Kush prej ketyre anetarve te forumit nuk ka qene moderator tek padogana dikur..._
*a)Bayern* lol Kujt do me ja fut ti vemje  :ngerdheshje: 
b)Ambasadori
c)Kuqalashja
d)Henri

_3.Intensiteti i Rrymes elektrike matet me.._
*a)Amper*
b)Volt
c)Wat
d)Herz

_4. Cila eshte kafsha me inteligjente..._
a)Majmuni
*b)Delfini
*c)Papagalli
d)Qeni

_5. Kush i beri atentat mbretit Zog..._
a)Esat Toptani
b)Avni Rustemi
c)Mic Sokoli
*d)Mujo Ulqinaku* 

Zgjidhja e te pares eshte:
E zeme se ishin *X*

Athere:

X+X(Edhe iher aq)+X/2(Gjusma)+X/4(Cereku)+1(Ky personi)=100
2X+X/2+X/4=99 (Kalojm 1 ka anahija tjeter :ngerdheshje: )
8x+2X+x=396 (Shumzojm te dyja anet me 4 qe ti bejme me baze te perbashket)
11X=396(Pjesto te 2-ja anet me 11 me qit X-in)
*X=36*  Pra kan qen 36 vet   :sarkastik:

----------


## bayern

b- Kush eshte cilesuar kengetari i popullit ne Itali?

1)Eros Ramazzoti
2)Lucio Battisti
3)Adriano Celentano
4)Little Tony

c- Ku Gjendet Toka e zjarrte?

1)Ameriken e Veriut
2)ANtarktide
3)Australi
4)Ameriken Latine

d- Nqs ne erresire shikon qe Manjetofoni yi po lundron ne ajer ca duhet te besh?

1) Te ndezesh driten
2) Call 911
3) Ble manjetofon te ri
4) Shoot the black dude trying to steel  it. 


 :ngerdheshje:

----------

